# Bikeurlaub Sierra Nevada 12.11-26.11.2008



## rayc (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich fliege für 2 Wochen zum Biken in der Sierra Nevada (Monachil bei Granada).
Evt. hat jemand Interesse dem trostlosen Novemberwetter hier in Deutschland zu entfliehen?

Flug ab Franfurt nach Malaga habe ich über Condor gebucht.
12.11-26.11: Flug 203  + 50  Biketransport

Unterkunft und Touren erfolgen über folgende Bikestation:
http://www.ridesierranevada.com/
2 Wochen im EZ incl. Fühstück, Lunchpaket, 10 Touren kosten 900 
Falls noch jemand mit will:
2 Wochen im DZ incl. Fühstück, Lunchpaket, 10 Touren kosten 700 
Eine Woche ist natürlch auch möglich:
1 Woche im DZ incl. Fühstück, Lunchpaket, 5 Touren kostet 375 
Flughafentransfer ist dabei.
Eine typische Tour hat etwa 25-45 km und 600 bis 1200 Hm.
Abwärts sind es wohl eher mehr Meter 

Klar ist Südspanien nicht so warm wie die Kanaren (Flüge auf die Kanaren sind momentan sehr teuer). Bei sonigen Wetter sind es 20 Grad. Schnee geht bis auf 2500 m runter. Sprich den Muhacen mit 3448 m hat schon Schnee. 

Also, wer Interesse hat meldet sich einfach mal.

Ray


----------



## rayc (10. Oktober 2008)

Achtung:
Zur Zeit gibt es günstige Flüge von FRA nach Malaga: *138,-* über Condor!!
Die Aktion ist bis zum 11.10 befristet!

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (19. September 2012)

Hallo Rayc,
der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter und inzwischen habe ich eine Menge Infos über die Sierra Nevada gefunden, was mir aber fehlt, ist eine Aussage zur Reisesaison. Ihr seid ja schön öfters im November da gewesen. Ist das zu empfehlen? Oder lieber eher?
Ich erwarte keine 25°C und Sonne, aber Bock auf Schnee, Schneeregen, Nebel und Nässe habe ich auch keinen. Wie war es denn da so in den letzten Jahren? Auf den Fotos ist ja immer eitel Sonnenschein, aber ich mache bei Regen auch nie Fotos...


----------



## rayc (20. September 2012)

Schwer zu sagen.

Ich war jetzt 3 mal im November in Granada.
2008, 2009 und 2010.
2010 hatten wir nur mässiges Wetter mit mehren Regentagen.
Die 2 Jahre davor waren dagegen trocken, ohne einen einzigen Regentag.
An 1-2 Tagen war 2010 Biken gar nicht drin, so heftig hat es geregnet.
Das kann dir aber auch auf den Kanaren passieren.
Wenn es trocken ist, kann man kurz hochfahren und braucht dann einen Windweste für die Abfahrt.
Aber wehe die Sonne ist weg, dann wird es kalt.
D.h. Windjacke, Armlinge und Beinlinge mitnehmen.

Schneegrenze ist im November etwa bei 2000 m, das passt.
Grundsätzlich ist Andalusien eher trocken, Winter ist halt Regenzeit.
Aber im Mittel ist es dann doch deutlich trockener als in Rhein-Main und klar wärmer. 

Ein anderes Problem sind die verfügbaren Flüge.
Condor fliegt Malaga nur bis Mitte November an.

ray


----------



## rayc (20. September 2012)

schau mal hie rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500502

ray


----------



## karstb (20. September 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen.
> Schneegrenze ist im November etwa bei 2000 m, das passt.


Eigentlich habe ich eine Art Cross vor, d.h. von Granada nach Almeria. Da kommt man schon ein paar Mal über 2000m. Ob das zu der Jahresezeit noch Sinn macht, werde ich dann ja sehen.
Ich hatte schon eher an Anfang November, Ende Oktober gedacht. Flüge gibt es da auch bei Ryanair. 
Der Link führt übrigens zu einem falschen Thema. Mit meinen Bremsen bin ich zufrieden ;-)


----------



## rayc (20. September 2012)

ups, da hat am Ende eine 2 gefehlt.
habe den Link korrigiert.

Hmm, für einen Cross könnte es spannend werden.
Dann hoffe ich mal das der Schnee nicht zu früh kommt.
Aber Ende Oktober sollte es noch schneefrei sein.

Ich war 2 mal auf den Veleta (34xx m).
2008 war die Schneegrenze bei 2000 m und entsprechend weit habe ich mein Bike getragen. Das Ski-Resort hatte paar Tage vorher die Saison eröffnet.
2009 ging es problemlos, da waren nur vereinzelte Schneefelder.
2010 war gar nicht daran zu denken.

Von der Granada Seite kannst du nahezu komplett hoch fahren.
Wenn du so weit hoch willst, nimm dir warme Sachen mit.
Der Wind da oben ist eisig kalt.

ray


----------

